# Where to First week of March?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Go to Wolf Creek, Silverton, or Monarch, imo if coming to CO.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Are they all relatively close to each other? Shuttles to each?

Any good links for me to do research?

Maybe I'll check VRBO for something with kitchen.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

If you decide to go to Tahoe over CO, Sierra-at-Tahoe might have what you and your friend are looking for. Smaller resort--crazy crowded on weekends--but fun and less crowded during mid-week. Very beginner-friendly--the Sugar and Spice green run is 2.5 miles long and goes from the top of the mountain...just have your friend avoid the Corkscrew trail on the way down if she's a beginner, unless she likes twisty cat tracks :laugh: More fun for beginners than Squaw, IMO. In terms of intermediate trails, the West Bowl gets lots of sun and is really chill, like being at a beach with snow.

Sierra's not too far from Heavenly, so you could hit both resorts during your week.

As for places to stay, I've never been to the Lakeside Inn--but it's not pricey and people seem to like it. There's also a nice Embassy Suites, or you could also stay at one of the casinos at Stateline, where there's more nightlife than north lake.

I think the Embassy Suites has a daily shuttle that goes to Kirkwood, although I could be mistaken.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Kauila said:


> If you decide to go to Tahoe over CO, Sierra-at-Tahoe might have what you and your friend are looking for. Smaller resort--crazy crowded on weekends--but fun and less crowded during mid-week. Very beginner-friendly--the Sugar and Spice green run is 2.5 miles long and goes from the top of the mountain...just have your friend avoid the Corkscrew trail on the way down if she's a beginner, unless she likes twisty cat tracks :laugh: More fun for beginners than Squaw, IMO. In terms of intermediate trails, the West Bowl gets lots of sun and is really chill, like being at a beach with snow.
> 
> Sierra's not too far from Heavenly, so you could hit both resorts during your week.
> 
> ...


Tahoeskishuttle.com goes twice a week to Kirkwood and twice to Northstar from Embassy Suites.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Magnum626 said:


> Are they all relatively close to each other? Shuttles to each?


The mountains I suggested are small towns not close to anything. Everything down south is _relatively_ close to each other but these are smaller towns with less infrastructure than what you get for the i-70 resorts. I suggest renting a car if you don't have wheels.



> Any good links for me to do research?


Google

Google Maps


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^Lol... I deserved that one! 

I was at least expecting this Let me google that for you


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok so it looks like I'll be going to SLT. Looks like a solo trip for me, unless a buddy of mine finds a couple days off midweek. Just realized how expensive things can get when you plan things a few weeks away...lol

Any tips on getting cheap lift tickets? Looked at the Heavenly site and it's like $425 for 5 out of 6 day lift tickets. Is there a way to get the them cheaper? 

As far as lodging it looks like the Lakeside Inn has the most decent prices for an economical stay. I'll be there for a week and renting a small SUV. Gonna check out Heavenly the first day for the sites and maybe 2nd if I like it. Then planning to head out to Kirkwood and Northstar and see which of the 3 I like best. Thinking of taking a lesson out there as well and brush up my skills if anyone has any feedback on where I should take a lesson.

Any other recommendations on where to stay that may be cheaper and has a hot tub? 

Thanks!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

tahoe!

kirk/squaw.

skip heavenly unless you're a beginner or you want a really cool view.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

There's a new place near Stateline called Basecamp...kind of a hipsterish renovated motel. Reasonable rates, compared to other accommodations around SLT. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Basecamp looks nice. If I wasn't traveling solo the 144/nt price wouldn't be so bad.

I'll have a car and I've never been to heavenly. I'll use the first day as a warmup and enjoy the view...

So no word on lift tickets? Should I buy 2 days at heavenly to use at northstar or just search locally for cheap tickets?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Magnum626 said:


> Basecamp looks nice. If I wasn't traveling solo the 144/nt price wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> I'll have a car and I've never been to heavenly. I'll use the first day as a warmup and enjoy the view...
> 
> So no word on lift tickets? Should I buy 2 days at heavenly to use at northstar or just search locally for cheap tickets?


Suggestions:

Kayak.com for lodging. If you're going solo, grab the cheapest place with a hot tub. Stay in South Lake, you can get a TON of cheeeeaaaap rates.

Lift Tickets: You have two options:
1. Powderhouse has discounted tickets.
2. Liftopia allows you to pre-purchase tickets at a decent rate.

I probably just saved you 500 bucks. You're welcome! =) Have fun, man.

If you go to Northstar, go out back. It is much more entertaining than the front side. Also, as someone already stated, consider Sierra. It'll be significantly cheaper. Kirkwood is an absolute must! The drive there is spectacular, too!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

What's powderhouse?

I tried liftopia a week earlier and they were out of tickets.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Powderhouse is a ski shop in Tahoe.

You could always creep-out craigslist or Ebay. Believe it or not, i've gotten some good deals there.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess Ill check them out when I get there. Didnt see anything on their websites about lift tickets though. Im a lttle worried about getting fake vouchers or tickets on CL or e ay though. 
Im hoping a storm rolls in wed and thursday. Gonna keep my fingers crossed. Gonna be my first solo trip snowboarding. Should be fun !


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like they'll be getting good snow wed and thursday next week.

Any recommendations on where are the good powder runs? Easy trees with pow?

Getting excited. Anyone else gonna be out there?


----------

